# A Rayshot style classic.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Quite a while back, after a windy storm had loosed it from its origin, I salvaged a big oak fork that had been dead up in the neighbors tree. Every time I see it I think of slicing it like Rayshot does, hoping to find a beauty within. I finally got to it today. Actually, I sliced it weeks ago. I think I had to look at it and think for a while about what to do. Over time, Tex's Classic frame seemed like an obvious choice. It's one of my favorites. The fork was to big for my bandsaw so I bought a long sawzall blade and cut it in the vice. I'm pretty happy with how it worked. I don't have a planer either, so I sanded it down with a sanding wheel in my grinder. This ones about 1/2" thick. I'll be doing more of these. Ray's always turn out beautiful. Sorry the pics aren't so good and the fork still needs a finish.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking wood grain ...yup it sure is a fine shooter....May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out really nice !


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Real nice!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great grain!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet looking shooter!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice job Beantastic! That thing will SING with some BLO dude. Get to it and update us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! Great shape. I love the "natural boardcuts"


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" I am charmed with it, very well made.

Regards..... Alf


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Way to go! Beanflip!!! You never cease to amaze! Really well done!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone!



Btoon84 said:


> Nice job Beantastic! That thing will SING with some BLO dude. Get to it and update us!!!!!!!!!!!!


You answered my next question. I was stuck between BLO and super glue.  I will post pics when I get her out of the BLO.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

That is awesome. Takes some vision and some b*lls to tackle a hunk like that!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

super nice!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413128616.865428.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL BEANDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW Ain't it fun to just stare into that gorgeous grain?!?!?!  Thanks for sharing man, great job, once again!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Supreme finish looks like it's coated in honey!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BCLuxor said:


> Supreme finish looks like it's coated in honey!


Thank you but, I cheated. It's still wet in the picks.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

great job!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

super!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Honesty is the best policy(-:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME slingshot, Mr. Beanflip!!! So, so sweet!

What a great work!! Well done!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous grains. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Careful! You may get addicted to this source of slingshot beauty.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a real winner Mike... and a lot of the real glass or slick looking wood pictures are of a wet piece!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great! Nice work bean!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Bean, love that classic Tex design!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful! Great work!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My 50/50 mineral spirits and BLO mix seemed like some of the spirits had evaporated. My slingshot is still tacky.


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

A good Slingshot is never tacky, just sticky sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice redo of Tex Shooter's classic. Nice looking SS.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow awesome grains. thank you for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

First Class Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

I was gonna post how great it looked before i even scrolled past the finished shots. Its even better. Great gob bringing that out from that stick.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow great work on that one! Turned out amazing


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool looks great 
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

love the grain man. tons of stories in there. I see an attacking owl on the one side, with a sleepy frog below, and some kinda critter on the other side.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats really nice shooter


----------

